# First Adventure with 4 Cup Sowden



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

My 4 cup Joe arrived in post yesterday so this morning was the first test drive. Following recommendations from more experienced members I went with the following recipe. 800ml of water (nominally 800g) and 50g of coffee. In this case it was Hasbean Nicaraguan Finca La Escondida. Sowden was warmed up with boiling water and left for 5 minutes to come to a temp equilibrium.

Ground the coffee in Rhino hand grinder with a V60 size grind. Seemingly took forever but really was maybe 5 minutes. Pulled out the filter and dumped in the grinds. Dumped water out of pot and its show time.

I was was told not to stir but after the bloom I could not help myself as I needed to knock down the bloom so I could see the max fill line properly. So half the water, bloom for 30 secs, gentle stir and then add the rest of the water. Lid on, and wooly hat as a tea cosy.

Left to sit for 30 minutes. Following which I pulled up the filter slowly and rested it over the pot to allow the water in grounds so drip out. That was about 5 minutes. Then a slow pour into my mug and while that cooled, I cleaned the filter.

First thoughts? The method described produced a very smooth drinkable cup of coffee that was true to its tasting notes. It was zesty and fruity.

So so this will be my new office coffee method. I was the "idiot" grinding coffee beans in the kitchen up to now. Now I will be the idiot with a teapot covered by a red wooly hat. Still if you can't sacrifice a little dignity for a decent coffee, go back to your drum of Nescafé.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sowden has got to be one of the easiest faff free ways to brew great coffee.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Given how tiny the holes in the filter are, I was surprised at the amount of fines at the bottom of the pot. As I poured the coffee slowly and gently, I got very few fines in the cup. Those fines were so small that they just sort of provided a creamy mouthfeel when I swirled the cup to mix them back into the coffee.

Other than having to grind 50g by hand, I'm loving the Sowden and not missing the Aeropress which it replaced at all.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Glad that it was a good start for you! Sounds like you just need to get a better grinder now ;-)


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Does anyone know if you buy the 4 cup version if you have to make 4 cups every time, if I just wanted one or two cups sometimes does it work as well?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't try and brew well under volume, maybe 2/3rds upwards. Remember you'll lose a bit of brew to silt in the bottom of the brewer & I always discard the first bit of the brew,say 1/4 to 1/3 cup.

I get 3 clean mugs from the 800ml and 4 from the 1200ml.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

MWJB said:


> I wouldn't try and brew well under volume, maybe 2/3rds upwards. Remember you'll lose a bit of brew to silt in the bottom of the brewer & I always discard the first bit of the brew,say 1/4 to 1/3 cup.
> 
> I get 3 clean mugs from the 800ml and 4 from the 1200ml.


Cheers @MWJB think I will go for the two cup then, the four cup was only £5 more but I will use it much more for two than four.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

It has previously been suggested that you add the water and then the coffee on top, followed by a very gentle swirl to mix.

I think that this might potentially stop some of the fines being washed through when the water is poured in.

Seem to remember that it was either Patrick or Mark's recommendation. Perhaps they could expand.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I think the brew water is physically flushing small particles through the filter when you pour water on the grinds, if you add water then grinds, I think it sinks & settles more gently on the base of the filter, less silt forced through.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You're going to get some fines coming through into the cup no matter what - trick is to try and minimise this. Once brewing is finished, I remove the SS filter and leave the coffee to settle for two or three more minutes. Ideally, you want to pour at the same angle until you've emptied the Sowden just leaving a small amount behind which will have a lot of fines in it. But when moving the Sowden from cup to cup, you end up agitating the fines by straightening the Sowden between pours.

Got a Hario Sommelier which has a very bulbous base designed to trap fines when pouring - works really well.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the write up Ridland.

Might have to add a Sowden to the work coffee shelf


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You're going to get some fines coming through into the cup no matter what - trick is to try and minimise this. Once brewing is finished, I remove the SS filter and leave the coffee to settle for two or three more minutes. Ideally, you want to pour at the same angle until you've emptied the Sowden just leaving a small amount behind which will have a lot of fines in it. But when moving the Sowden from cup to cup, you end up agitating the fines by straightening the Sowden between pours.
> 
> Got a Hario Sommelier which has a very bulbous base designed to trap fines when pouring - works really well.


I find with the fine grind FP method if you very slowly and gently tilt the device over until it just starts to pour, then very slowly and gently move it upright until the flow stops (i.e. not totally vertical, just enough that it stops pouring) you get minimal fines in the cup. Presume the same method could be applied here although obviously with the FP being glass you can see what you're doing a lot easier to minimise agitation.


----------

